# Weed Id please



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Found these in my landscape bed. Was told it might be onion weed b/c the bottom has a bulb that looks like onion. How did I get these and which herbicide will get rid of it? Thx


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Some spring bulbs like Muscari put up fall foliage.

Im not sure exactly what this plant is, but make sure it's not something desirable before you decide to get rid of it. Do you have photos of this area in the spring to compare?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

try hitting it with three way amine or three way ester first. or just brush glyphosate.


----------

